
DHH: Mainstream precludes cool - christophe971
https://m.signalvnoise.com/mainstream-precludes-cool-506885f5f837
======
mark_l_watson
+1 I couldn't agree more.

The idea that growth and rapid change is always required is wrong.

I used to write about a possible distant future when a large fraction of the
software that runs the world is ancient open source code: thouroughly debugged
and error free, and meets requirements so well that there is no motivation to
change it.

------
brianwawok
So basically, DDH has #TIGERBLOOD and is #WINNING ?

------
leshow
I'd prefer he engaged on the actual technical criticisms

~~~
brianwawok
He's a salesman not a technology guy.

(Currently. Obviously in the past he came from tech. But most of his fame is
from blogging and salesman, not tech).

